# Graveyards & graves



## photogoddess

"Together even in death"






 "Patriot"

Named just for Dew!


----------



## P Bailey

Edited due to broken link


----------



## MDowdey

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess

Matt, where did you find the grave in #1? It's really unusual and cool. Photo is great too.

I love the contrast on the second one too!


----------



## photogoddess

Concrete Angel


----------



## MDowdey

i found that guy in one of the US's oldest graveyards, the First Baptist church.

There were some really funky graves there, " i shall return" and "this is only the beginning" were some of my favorites...

thanks for the compliments..

md


----------



## Chiller

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photong

I didn't see one already, so here you go for the start of this bad boy. If there is already one, just let me know and I will delete this.

For all of them: http://photong.wired-wolf.net/gallery_cemetary.htm

Next year I'll be adding a shadow because I think that will look better.











I would post more, but I only have so much room on the boomspeed account. Visit the link above for others.

Sorry for the small size and poor quality.


----------



## terri

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photong

nice, terri. i like that infrared feeling wiht cemeteries. i must try it one day


----------



## MDowdey

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ormia

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Thrill00

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Camper Dave

graveyard at a vacant church near my old uni in Leeds. taken on ilford HP5 (i think) using a faulty cannon FTB   negative was slightly over exposed but an hour or so in the darkroom and i managed to get a really nice print off it


----------



## amateuringeorgia

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ormia




----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## colin

I love cemetery photography.  I daresay I'm not that good at it, but here are my galleries nevertheless...

www.colinryan.net/ue/cemeteries

They are all from cemeteries in and around Glasgow, Scotland.  I am blessed in that I have a large number of physically huge, old cemeteries to choose from.


----------



## AIRIC

Edited due to broken link


----------



## simnine

I am surprised that this topic wasn't already created. I do not know a photographer who hasn't spent a little time taking photos in a cemetary.


----------



## JonMikal

Simnine - AWESOME!


----------



## danalec99

MD - fab!


----------



## hobbes28

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Alison

From the graveyard down the street from me...


----------



## pilgrim

Great one Alison!


----------



## Lungfarmer

> Great one Alison!



I agree!


----------



## Alison

Thanks  I've wanted to contribue to this theme for a long time and just couldn't decide what I wanted to do. This shot just seemed right somehow. Kind of sixth sense-ish.


----------



## Nagala

Edited due to broken link


----------



## simnine

Nagala said:
			
		

>


i can dig it.


----------



## dirtnapper




----------



## Corry

dirtnapper said:
			
		

>





Whoa!!! Awesome!!!!


----------



## JonMikal

core_17 said:
			
		

> dirtnapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! Awesome!!!!
Click to expand...


UH DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sabman

dirtnapper said:
			
		

> http://www.marbleorchards.com/Flag/Feedback.jpg[img]
> 
> [img]http://www.marbleorchards.com/Flag/Tomb01.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> 
> They'd be cooler if the repeating sections weren't so poorly edited in.
> 
> Anywho, here's my shot at it.  This was taken at a small All Soul's Day- [i]Dia de los Muertos[/i] ceremony in Lacombe, Louisiana.
> [img]http://img40.exs.cx/img40/2492/All-Souls-Daysm.jpg


----------



## santino

Nagala said:
			
		

>



great shot Nagala!!!!!!!

I would frame this one for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## santino




----------



## Nytmair




----------



## CrazyAva

Is it weird of me to feel strangely about posting headstones to ppl I don't know online?  I feel funny but I really want to show a few that I did............


----------



## JonMikal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Niki

:shock:

Omg, what has happened there jon?


----------



## Anubis

This angel looks over the Necropolis in Glasgow city centre.

I got really good definition on the statue (some lost due to resizing for this post) but I over-exposed the sky and it came out white. So it looks like I have cut it out from its original background, but I didn't.

Bryan.


----------



## JonMikal

long story Niki.  the short of it was the caretakers were not interested in repairing this unfortunate's gravesite until I got the local press involved.  :shock:


----------



## Niki

Oh my.  
I mean thats not a pretty sight... how can they let it go so far. 

Nicely done from you though.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Canon Fan

Whoa where did that happen?


----------



## dirtnapper

jonmikal said:
			
		

> here we go again:



Good one...even better in the thread "DECAY"...good job.


----------



## Nan C

Edited due to broken link


----------



## JonMikal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## wxnut

Look just to the left of the tree. See the outline of a person standing sideways?


----------



## dirtnapper

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Trig

wxnut said:
			
		

>



Am I the only person here who thinks that figure looks kinda transparent  :shock:


----------



## Tuna

Edited due to broken link


----------



## JonMikal

nice stone NAN C.  are those faces on the sides?


----------



## Nan C

jonmikal said:
			
		

> nice stone NAN C.  are those faces on the sides?



Yup... I may have cropped it too much.


----------



## Greenlandgirl




----------



## PreludeX

ooo, i got some nice graveyard pics... ill post them shortly if thats still ok....... ill have to scan them and what not..


----------



## ajmall

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Links broken ... sorry.


----------



## Alexandra

Alison said:
			
		

> From the graveyard down the street from me...


 
K, now this one's really my fave! Great capture on the light!


----------



## CrazyAva

Not a real graveyard, but still fits the them I guess.......


----------



## uberben

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CrazyAva

This graveyard makes me think of something you'd see in night of the living dead!


----------



## LeadSister

LaFoto... I'm amazed by that cemetary!  I've never seen one so jumbled up like that before.  Is there some kind of history behind it?  Reason why they are so close like that?  I'd be really interested in knowing if you happen to know.  Either post here or PM me. 

Great shots!
Pamela


----------



## LaFoto

No prob. What I learned way back then was that this cemetary is ancient, and graves have in the course of time put above older graves. Just so to save space. The old gravestones, however, were never removed. Just a new one put up for the "new" grave (none of these are new by our standards any more, mind, or were new in 1977 - I don't know what this cemetary looks like today, 28 years later). So after a while, a jumble of graves and gravestones came together. Well, that is what I heard way back then.


----------



## LeadSister

Thanks for letting me know.  Certainly interesting. Is that next to a church?  What kind of building is that?  That's my last question that I meant to ask. LOL

Pamela


----------



## LaFoto

If only I remembered. Might be the synagogue, though I believe to have seen the synagogue on the opposite of the street from the entrance to the cemetary. So, actually, sorry, I don't know...


----------



## jocose

I haven't been to prague yet, but I would venture to say that it's NOT a synagogue.  We traditionally bury our dead outside the city limits.  Now, back then, the ghettos were pretty small, and it wasn't like the Jews could just say, "Hey mind if we leave the ghetto and go to the end of the city to bury Moshe?"  So it's possible, but I would bet that it's not.

There you go....my $0.02, or ¥2.41.

Oh, and here's my contribution:


----------



## LaFoto

jocose said:
			
		

> I haven't been to prague yet, but I would venture to say that it's NOT a synagogue.


 
Yes, as I was saying: I actually believe that the synagoge was on the other side of the street, so there was at least a STREET between the synagoge and the cemetary. I don't think it bordered right on it. (I understood only little of things way back then, though :roll: ).


----------



## jocose

LaFoto, I am going out on a limb and assuming that you are not a member of the Tribe  Judaism is a very fascinating and bizarre religion/way of life. I am Jewish, both of my parents are as well, and I've had many unique opportunities to learn way more about my religion than I really ever thought that I would want to know. As I said, it's a fascinating religion, and much of it just doesn't make sense on the surface (and truthfuly even when you delve into it, some of it still doesn't make a whole lotta sense).

But, the tradition of burying the dead outside the city limits I'm sure comes from several sources. One, like all nomadic peoples, and all ancient peoples, Jews have their own set of superstitions. Pretty much across the board everyone is afraid of their dead and will do some radical things to ensure that the departed are happy and content, and deep in the ground where they won't be able to come back and bother you! (Think Irish wakes or Egyptians burying treasure with the dead.)

Two, it's a basic health issue. If you are living amongst your dead, disease, odor, and the unghastly sight of decaying parents will not be good for the whole of the community.

We are a very sensible and practical people. And in the middle ages, we were a very hygenic people (not to say we aren't anymore, but we were more so then others at that time--it's actually what spared the Jews the brunt of the Plague--but of course since we were clean and buried our dead outside the city we didn't get the Plague and of course the Church came to the logical conclusion that we were in league with the devil and it was all our fault. Very smart, logical thinking that).

Anyway, there you go...did I ramble on too much?

If anyone else in interested in listening to me ramble, please feel free to start a thread in the off topic forum so we don't have to take over this one.

We now return you to your regularily scheduled thread...


----------



## tmpadmin

One I saw the other day.


----------



## JonMikal

two from the past


----------



## dirtnapper

Here is another I had from this summer;


----------



## Chiller

Man..I have not been over here for a while. There are some schmokin shots here.  
 LaFoto...that cemetery in your shots is just killer.  I would love to see that in person.  Man...there is no room left there at all eh?
 tmpadmin...classic.  Thats a funny one. 
 Jon..something about the simplicity of that second shot that I love.


----------



## digital flower

Indian Graveyard at Taos Pueblo
Oct. '05


----------



## Peanuts

You know.. I wouldn't have thought I would say this.. but this is a very interesting thread!

Pictures of different places, views and ages depict different cultures and traditions etc, and how those pictures were taken makes each even more unique!

By the way Jocose, thanks for taking the time to type that all up and share.


----------



## Chiller

Since cemeteries are one of my favorite places to take photos, I am amazed at what I have seen .  Everything from vandalism, to the most awesome looking stones.   This is one grave I found in Memphis, where at the end of a long driveway, people have turned the cemetery into a dumping ground for garbage.  This is an older cemetery that is not maintained, so people are just taking advantage of that.


----------



## JonK

Here's one from my days in England...


----------



## cole2mrl

Edited due to broken link


----------



## usayit

oh man.. you just hit on one of my favorite subjects....  I've got whole collections of graveyard pictures.  I've known my wife for more than 10 years and she still refuses to follow me into graveyards for pictures. hehe lol

Here are a few I just happen to have handy on my computer....

#1






#2





#3





#4 - Taken with pentax 645 and scanned





#5 - Pentax 645 and scanned





#6 - 645





#7 - 645 again


----------



## dirtnapper

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Yes, as I was saying: I actually believe that the synagoge was on the other side of the street, so there was at least a STREET between the synagoge and the cemetary. I don't think it bordered right on it. (I understood only little of things way back then, though :roll: ).



Let  me see if I can shed some light&#8230; the structure with this &#8220;balcony&#8221; is the Ceremonial Hall which is near the exit of the cemetery. Not far from this building is the grave of Rabbi Loew (of the Golam legend fame)..easy to spot by the small pebbles that are left &#8211; huge pile!  A short distance from this grave you can find the grave of Rabbi Masiel, Masiel Synagogue.
There are two well known Synagogues, Pinkas and Klausen, both near the cemetery in Josefov (Jewish section).  The Klausen houses  the "Jewish Customs and Traditions&#8221; exhibit, which part of  continues into the Ceremeonial Hall. This is also the home of the Jewish Burial Society Hevrah Kaddishah and mortuary.   This synagogue is connected by a wall which runs around the old cemetery.  The Pinkas Shul houses an exhibit of 77,297 names of Holcaust Victims.  Sadly  when the Communist were in Czeh.  they removed the names &#8211; but, once the Iron Curtain fell and they were gone, this was restored.
Also, it was forbidden for Jews to bury their dead  outside of their own  sections, this is why the cemeteries are located in the town..which would not have been the custom and would have been outside of the town.   And, since each grave would have had a single stone for each burial this  accounts for the  many stones one finds.  I'll  end it here, since this could go onto into a history lesson..which I only wanted to just  point out the Ceremonial Hall!


----------



## LaFoto

Thank you for your little "history lecture" --- I admit I should have listened to our guide more when I was there myself in 1977 (when I was 17), but I must admit I wasn't the most attentive of students at the time... :roll: Today I wish I could return to Prague for once!
I would go with a lot more interest - and a better camera .


----------



## Aoide

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Chiller

Awesome shot Laurie.  Love the lighting on this one.


----------



## LaFoto

I'd like to share a couple more graveyard pics in this thread, might get quite a few...

1. The Sandstone Mourner...






2. "Thoughtful"






3. "A little weary"





4. The Musician





5. The Doctor





6. "Es ist bestimmt in Gottes Rat..."





7. "Caring"





8. "Sad Embrace"





I have a good many more and think this is the right place for them to be, much rather than the "Darkside Gallery" as I don't find them particularly "darkside".


----------



## LaFoto

And more:

1. "Cool and relaxed"





2. A Soldier's Grave





3. Another Soldier's Grave




(I might add that personally I don't like the style of these monuments, but I like how the eagle stares )

4. The young (male) angel (often they are female, but this one is not, though he cannot deny some androgynous features in his looks, I think)





5. Something did happen to his finger in the course of time...!





6. So sad (1)





7. So sad (2)





8. So sad (3) (a detail from the same statue as in 6 and 7)


----------



## dirtnapper

laFoto: I like these...where are they from...two look like military graves.


----------



## ToddM

This is the grave of a British sailor on Cape Hatteras Island, Outer Banks, North Carolina.  I found this little site up in some woods near Cape Point camp ground (near the Cape Hatteras light house).  Their boat was sunk off the coast of North Carolina by a German U-Boat during WWll.


----------



## ToddM

These graves are on the shore of the Pamlico Sound.


----------



## LaFoto

I want this theme thread up and continued.

Here are some more of my graveyard photos (I finally managed to create a whole Flickr-album out of all my graveyard pics, over 420 by now...)

1.
"Dona nobis pacem" - Give us peace





2.
The cross





3.
Only roses now





4.
A bit forgotten - a little overgrown


----------



## Antarctican

Oh my, I hadn't seen your older cemetery pics, Corinna. Lovely compositions you made there! And some amazing statues.


----------



## Chiller

Corinna, those are beautiful shots.   Tough to pic a fave out of those.  Kinda leaning towards the last one tho.   I gotta try some cemetery pics one day.  We have some cool places around here that I can practice in.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh yes, Chiller. Do _*try*_ take some cemetery photos, too, will you? (I hear you sometimes have trouble with cemetery security? No such problems here, no one gives anyone even a second look if you are being spotted with a camera. Fortunately).


----------



## Chiller

Corinna...these are awesome.  Love the third shot.


----------



## bradster76

8pm, June of 2007. Utica Cemetary. Film: Fuji Realia 400, exposed for 30sec. on bulb. 







This one was about a year later, same graveyard. Fuji Supermax film/200, ISO: 125. _f_5.6






Thought this one was kinda strange, so I had to take it. Same day as the one above. Fuji Supermax/200, _f_5.6.


----------



## 06_blkout




----------



## bradster76

Chiller, I've been doing paranormal investigating for years. The Bacherlor's Grove Cemetary is known as the most haunted cemetary in the world....who knows? But the stuff is cool, and full of restless spirits. This would be a good place to shoot at! 

http://www.bachelors-grove.com/


----------



## LaFoto

Some more from me












http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3022/2589924556_86888b5ae1_o.jpg














http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2589034477_589fa4fb22_o.jpg


----------



## DiamondCactus




----------



## Sangetsu

I took this in an old cemetery I found while walking in the forest.


----------



## Agoraphobic




----------



## belindab

C&C welcomed and appreciated, Belinda


----------



## conopt




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## Beverly Stayart

The concrete angel is a beautiful image.


----------



## javier

Pentax K1000, M50F/1.4, Tri-x 400


----------



## Silverdreamer3

it is a simple one from my trip to Kentucky last year, I am a big horse geek so I was excited to visit Claiborne farms. Final resting place for many thoroughbreds and home to many nice living ones too!


----------



## javier

DiamondCactus said:


>



Nice series!


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## LaFoto

Graves in Mauthen/Austria covered in snow (April 2009)










Yes! This is a grave. There was little to be seen of it, though...

























Oops! What happened to the "watermark"? I forgot to make it transparent  ...


----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> Graves in Mauthen/Austria covered in snow (April 2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! This is a grave. There was little to be seen of it, though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! What happened to the "watermark"? I forgot to make it transparent  ...



Love these two!


----------



## javier

Canon AE-1, FD50F/1.8, 99cents fuji film.










My son Daniel shooting the helmet with his K100DS


----------



## AtlPikMan




----------



## Hobbes

I am a lil bit of an emo so I kinda like to hang around in cemeteries


----------



## dry3210

Not really exciting but its what I happen to have


----------



## icassell

Central Burying Ground
Boston Public Gardens
Boston, MA


----------



## javier




----------



## dirtnapper

Strolling through Mount Auburn Cemetery this weekend...


----------



## Storky1980

Two of the best i ever seen 
Johnny Ramone 





And Douglas Fairbanks


----------



## LaFoto

It's a pity we couldn't walk into this one on Tenerife, situated high above the Atlantic. But it has opening hours and we weren't there when it was opened to the public...






All I could get was a photo through the bars of the wroughtiron gate


----------



## reznap

Rob W (post #106)... wow that's awesome.

I'll contribute some recent shots from an unmarked graveyard in the middle of nowhere which had been vandalized a bit.  




















00 years, 3 months, 8 days - this one bummed me out quite a bit..


----------



## javier




----------



## TheSolicitor

Graveyards in and around Charleston, SC.


----------



## ks0385

icassell said:


> Central Burying Ground
> Boston Public Gardens
> Boston, MA


 

Here are a couple of mine from the same place I believe:


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## icassell




----------



## leftypony




----------



## Rob_W

Death Row


----------



## bigboi3




----------



## Nod




----------



## cajunbandmom

I have tons of pictures from grave yards. I can't wait to the fall so I can go to the grave yards of New Orleans and take pictures. 


http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac300/cajunbandmom2/angle1-1.jpg
















http://i909.photobucket.com/albums/ac300/cajunbandmom2/angle1-1.jpg


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## LaFoto

Totally unpretentious grave of Ingrid and Ingmar Bergman on the cemetery of Fårö Kyrka, in the town of Fårö, on Fårö, right north of Gotland


----------



## Buckster

A unique tombstone I saw the other day:


----------



## paul85224

I typically don't shoot graveyards, since they tend to be a dead end.


----------



## Capeesh

Glamis Castle Scotland ..


----------



## Buckster

Not actually in a graveyard or cemetary, but I think it fits the theme.  I got it in my head that I'd like to start shooting these wherever I find them and then put them together as a theme.  This is the first:


----------



## Buckster

Another Mile Marker.  My second.  I've got something in me telling me to seek out and shoot as many of these roadside shrines as I can find, and put them all together in a themed presentation of some sort.


----------



## LaFoto

Buckster said:


> Another Mile Marker.  My second.  I've got something in me telling me to seek out and shoot as many of these roadside shrines as I can find, and put them all together in a themed presentation of some sort.



Aren't they sad things to behold, those "mile markers", as you call them? I could contribute to your collection, we've got plenty of those on the sides of our roads here in Germany, too  ...


----------



## Buckster

LaFoto said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Mile Marker.  My second.  I've got something in me telling me to seek out and shoot as many of these roadside shrines as I can find, and put them all together in a themed presentation of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they sad things to behold, those "mile markers", as you call them? I could contribute to your collection, we've got plenty of those on the sides of our roads here in Germany, too  ...
Click to expand...

Indeed.  They are sad, and there's a lot of story here, at each one.  Obviously, these are spots where something dramatic and tragic happened that resulted in the ending of a life, but that story just scratches the surface to the passing motorist.

So now I pull over, I get out, and look closer, and I can see that someone still comes here to upkeep the spot, to refresh it with decorations that celebrate and honor the life that ended here.  But I still know nothing about the person, not even a name, nor any details about what exactly actually unfolded on this spot.  They are silent on that score, nameless, storyless.

Today, it is quiet, peaceful, save the occasional car going by.  Its occupants barely notice the drama, the love, the care, that this shrine represents.  So I will document it, with the road in the frame to show it as the familiar thing we've all seen and passed so many times in our travels, and try to do so in a way that makes a few stop to think about it when they see my photos.

"Mile Markers" is just one of the naming ideas I have for the series.  I haven't actually settled on a name yet.  I'm trying to think up something clever, but dignified, not macabre or disrespectful.


----------



## sm4him

Buckster said:


> Another Mile Marker.  My second.  I've got something in me telling me to seek out and shoot as many of these roadside shrines as I can find, and put them all together in a themed presentation of some sort.



What a great idea, Buckster! I, too, am often drawn to those markers on the side of the road. I wonder who the person was--were they young? Old? What happened in that spot to bring about their (probably) untimely demise?  And what about their loved ones? How are they coping with the sometimes recent, sometimes long ago, loss.  They are untold stories, monuments to lives lived and lost while the world just went on without noticing.

I've never thought to actually take photos of them though, but I think perhaps I'll start doing that!


----------



## sm4him

I love old cemeteries; I just love to wander around and think about the people marked by all those tombstones. Who were they? Is there anyone left in the world that is connected to them? What were their lives like? 
I am especially drawn to the old cemeteries where there is a mom and dad's grave, and then you start seeing the children's grave--a day old child, a six-month old, a 2 year old, sometimes several children lost so young, and you wonder how they ever got through it.

This is one I came across at a very small, almost unseen, graveyard at Cades Cove in the Smokies. It was mid-February, but already the daffodils were blooming, speaking of an early spring--early life. And then this grave of an infant child, which spoke of early death.


----------



## Fred Berg

I posted these images in the dark side gallery yesterday, but think this is the better place for them. They were taken in a cemetery in Friedberg, Bavaria, a few days ago:

Last Orders
*Link gone *

_The Bergmair Family - Innkeepers 
_

Next!
*Link gone *
I thought of the title _Always Room for One More _for this photo, but didn't want to suggest that the deceased was destined for a _downward _journey in the afterlife. In the end I thought _Next!_ was a rather quirky title, introducing a little humour into what is otherwise quite a sombre scene.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Tuffythepug

I think I might have been at the same cemetery as Bitter Jeweler..  ??   New Orleans ?


----------



## LaFoto

HB2_103 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




HB1_043 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




HB1_113 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## SoLucky

#1. 
#2. 
#3. 
#4. 
#5. 
#6. 

A recent Trash the Dress Session. I have favorites from the series (hint...NOT #1 or #4) but overall, I think I like it. It was a tough session due to the temperatures and the fact that my model was very unsure of herself.


----------



## Buckster

Another Mile Marker (third).


----------



## Farmclicker

I am not a big fan of the "Mile Marker" crosses beside the road myself and wish they would outlaw the practice, but this is not disrespectful, just a different perspective on the issue.

I live in a very rural town and at the time belonged to the local fire department. One night we just got home from church and saw a car scream past the house doing at least 60 mph or more on a road that is 45 mph for a reason. About 10 minutes later I got a call that just up the road was a car accident on the big hill there.

I parked at the top with my red light on to warn other drivers, and it being dark started running into hurt kids. As it turns out they packed 8 kids into this car and went for a ride. The car was going so fast it left the road, then rolled over and spilled the kids out before slamming sideways into a tree and bursting into flame. It hit so hard that it took the 10 inch tree out of the ground roots and all. The kids...in varying degrees of injury, littered that hill from top to bottom.

When the fire truck came, I grabbed a fireline and started putting the fire out. I went all around it, and was about 5 feet from the drivers side when I blasted the car with it. What I saw will haunt me for life. The driver had never got out, but with so many kids dumped out along the road we did not know it, thinking they all had been spilled out, and being burned, I blasted all of her skin off with the fire hose leaving nothing but a nasty charred skeleton. It was gruesome when you don't expect it.

Some family member put a cross up for her, and while I understand that, I had nightmares for months about that fire and what I saw.

A few months later however when my own teenage sister was killed ironically enough in an accident just down the road from this spot, we chose not to put a mile marker up for her. She has a headstone in a cemetery for that and out of respect for the firefighters/police and emts that were there for her that night.

But I mean no disrespect for your work; you are eloquently capturing what is in real life. It is just that I want to forget what occurred at that spot and am sure other First Responders want to as well.


----------



## Philmar

Washington Cemetery -  Brooklyn NY by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mosque and cemetery - Sayun, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Okunoin cemetery of Koyasan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Death of a tree - Mount Pleasant Cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cemetary at Buddhist Kiyomizudera shrine - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




cemetary, Oudayas Surf Club house and Atlantic Ocean - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Recoleta Cemetary - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chichicastenango cemetery - Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




urns for cremated ashes - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




nice roadside marker by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar




----------



## bribrius

Philmar said:


>


wth?  could i get the story behind this?


----------



## Philmar

bribrius said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth?  could i get the story behind this?
Click to expand...



*CERTAINLY, read this link:*
Wonderful Indonesia - Londa : Visit into the Cave Cemetery of Toraja


----------



## Philmar

Torajan stone-carved burial site  . by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## crzyfotopeeple




----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar

Tombs of Convento de Santo Domingo - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

mummified child - Mummy Museum in Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy




----------



## pyzik

Great thread!  Can't wait to get out to a Cemetery and get some pics.  I would have never thought to go there.


----------



## Philmar

Cemetery - Tarim, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Recoleta Cemetary - Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Roman child&#x27;s burial stone - Palatine Museum, Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ChiPhotog6865

Bachelor's Grove Cemetery, Midlothian, Illinois




Infant Daughter at Bachelor&#x27;s Grove Cemetery by tpadul, on Flickr




20111022-IMG_0095 by tpadul, on Flickr




Bachelor&#x27;s Grove Cemetery, Midlothian, IL. by tpadul, on Flickr




20111022-IMG_0137 by tpadul, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Mass grave in village of Lemo - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Patane graves of contemporary Christian Torajans - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Wreath at Mount Pleasant Cemetery - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Desert graves in a cemetary in the Atacama Desert - San Pedro de Atacama, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful cemetery in Chichicastenango, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colourful Chichicastenango cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## crzyfotopeeple




----------



## crzyfotopeeple




----------



## sashbar

Philmar said:


> Colourful Chichicastenango cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr



I have never seen a more cheerful cemetery. Bury me here.


----------



## sashbar




----------



## Philmar

sashbar said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colourful Chichicastenango cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a more cheerful cemetery. Bury me here.
Click to expand...


Sure, but you do have to like dogs. A few strays live there.



Dog in Chichicastenango cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Bryston3bsst

This thread could use a little life......so to speak.....

St John's in the Wilderness, Flat Rock, NC from the late 1700s






Bullfrog, NV.....late 1800s


----------



## sashbar

Philmar said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colourful Chichicastenango cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a more cheerful cemetery. Bury me here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but you do have to like dogs. A few strays live there.
> 
> 
> 
> Dog in Chichicastenango cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr
Click to expand...


Why not, after all those years of a family life a bit of barking will make me feel perfectly at home


----------



## scooter2044

Bryston3bsst said:


> This thread could use a little life......so to speak.....
> 
> St John's in the Wilderness, Flat Rock, NC from the late 1700s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullfrog, NV.....late 1800s


Really like the first one!


----------



## scooter2044

life by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## Bryston3bsst

I found this one in a pretty remote part of the mountains in western North Carolina. This is the only marking on the stone. I'd love to know the story behind this.


----------



## Ron Evers

Old Spanish cemetery, St Augustine Fla.



 

Had to shoot through a chain-link fence.


----------



## limr

Day 318 - Quinn resized by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr




----------



## friz1983

Holy Rude and Graveyard by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Life can be a drag but it&#x27;s better than the alternative - Washington Cemetery,  Brooklyn NY by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Creepy mausoleum lock - Recoleta cemetery, Buenos Aires by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cementerio General de Santiago de Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Vin Tage

I am a a sort of Père Lachaise wanderer, I can spend hours in this cemetery taking pictures or just walking or reading on a bench.

Those are some of my favorites from the last 2 month :


----------



## Philmar

Ushuaia gravemarker by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cemetery - Tarim, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This one was a nightmare to straighten. If I went with the horizontal side of the window, the vertical was way off and vice versa. If I went with the headstone on the right, everything else was off, so I just went with the fence uprights, lol.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Moss covered tomb stones - Okunoin cemetery of Koyasan, Japan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Jewish cemetary - Marrakech, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tomb stones - Okunoin cemetery of Koyasan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Nwcid




----------



## Philmar

Milan cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff15

Some nice shots....


----------



## DennyN

Haserot Angel - Lakeview Cemetery, Cleveland Ohio
[url=https://dennynoll.smugmug.com/Lakeview-Cemetery/i-FgqqvPM/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Philmar

Monumental Cemetery, Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F, 55 f3/5. TriX

1.


 

2.


----------



## Philmar

Tombs of Convento de Santo Domingo - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

The Watching Angel by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

cmw3_d750_1247.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof

DennyN said:


> Haserot Angel - Lakeview Cemetery, Cleveland Ohio


Nice shot, but that looks more like a demon to me.


----------



## DennyN

otherprof said:


> DennyN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haserot Angel - Lakeview Cemetery, Cleveland Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot, but that looks more like a demon to me.
Click to expand...

Indeed it does, there is a ton of info on the net about this grave marker.


----------



## Philmar

Jewish cemetary - Prague by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cemetery - Tarim, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DennyN

Glendale Cemetery Akron OH
35mm Pentax ESII with 200mm F4 lens, FP4Plus film


----------



## Philmar

Arlington Cemetery - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


 
3


 
4


 
5


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Islamic cemetary - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Torajan stone-carved burial site with Tau tau (effigies of the deceased) put in the cave, looking out over the land. by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cemetary in Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City of the dead - cemetary in El Calafate , Argentina by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## amarus69

Jewish grave stone
Nowy Cmentarz Żydowski, Łódź (POL)
August 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/4.5, 1/640, ISO-100, 50mm (2019)





embedded - Jewish grave stone
Nowy Cmentarz Żydowski, Łódź (POL)
August 26th 2019

GEAR
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM
F/2.8, 1/640, ISO-200, 72mm (2019)


----------



## Philmar

Tomb stones - Okunoin cemetery of Koyasan by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Two from Unalaska (aka Dutch Harbor) Alaska


----------



## Joel Bolden

The old Sand Hill Cemetary outside the town of Howard, Pennsylvania.  Many of the tombstones have crumbled over the decades.  The lake was formed by damming the Bald Eagle Creek.  Some of the graves lower down had to be moved. The only other visitor that day was a Black Snake, appropriately dressed in black.


----------



## Philmar

Tombs of Convento de Santo Domingo - Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## This child

Williams Chapel Cemetery, Ohio




  La Veta Cemetery,  La Vete, Colorado




 Fort Wallace Cemetery, Fort Wallace, Kansas




  Fort Amanda Cemetery. Ohio


----------



## This child

Black Oak Cemetery, Canelo, Arizona
One of only two Spanish American War headstones that I have found.


----------

